# Gleaming Kleen Vs Porsche - Wolfs Body Wrap



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us.

Here we have a 2008 Porshe Cayman that was booked in for a Paint Correction and Interior Detail aswell as having the wheels removed and wheel hub refurbished.

Usual wash and decontamination stages were carried out




































Wheels were removed to be cleaned and sealed, arches were also given a clean.




































Once wheels were clean they were sealed with Wolfs Rim Sealant and tyres dressed with 3M Tyre Restorer









A "before & after" of the wheel hubs


















Few photos showing the condition of the paintwork after the wash stages were complete.













































Moving on to the paint correction stages...

After trying several combo's I settled on using Scholl S17 and a LC polishing pad for bulk of the correction work.



































































































Once all correction was complete the finish was refined with Scholl S40 and a LC finishing pad and then checked finish with different light sources.

Camera flash


















Under the 3M sun gun



























Metal Halides









Once happy with finish paint was given a IPA wipedown and Wolfs Body Wrap was applied and left to cure for 15 mins.

Some of the smaller jobs were then done such as cleaning and sealing exhausts and treating all exterior trim.









nice 50/50 showing the difference Wolfs Trim Sealant made









Interior was dusted and hoovered, leather cleaned with LTT and all plastics cleaned with Einzett ****pit Premuim



























And the end result....










































































































































































































































Short Vid of Body Wrap sheeting





Thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking turnaround mate.


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Stunning work as always Jay:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cant believe the shine on that! Great correction, another Wolf's fan here!


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Wolfs Body Wrap has got my attention but would like some more feedback on its durability. Cracking work mate


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful work, great improvement


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning Jay. You lovin the new Nano sealants mate?? Is it will it ever replace your Waxes do you think??


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning, nice work as always Jay.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Picture of the year so far.










Saffron


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Stunning work as usual jay looks very nice


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice work Jay, car looks soo much better now and love the video! :thumb:



Mr Singh said:


> Wolfs Body Wrap has got my attention but would like some more feedback on its durability. Cracking work mate


6 Months plus Am, if not longer! :thumb: Beads and sheets with the very best and stays cleaner than most as well. 

You wouldn't be disappointed if you bought some. 

HTH,

Alan W


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Fantastic work


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

nice work jay - could you pm me
thanks
m33


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

Amazing work, photos and result! Really really love it.

And I'm a new fan of Wolf stuff too


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Craccking work Jay, loving the beading shot


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Nice work Jay, car looks soo much better now and love the video! :thumb:
> 
> 6 Months plus Am, if not longer! :thumb: Beads and sheets with the very best and stays cleaner than most as well.
> 
> ...


Koolio.. trialling Nanolex currently. Collenite is still proving tough to beat though. But I'll save judgement on WBR till I buy some. Cheers bud.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks sweet as Jay !

Baz


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

BW strikes again :thumb:

Wonderfull looking machine :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mr Singh said:


> Koolio.. trialling Nanolex currently. Collenite is still proving tough to beat though. But I'll save judgement on WBR till I buy some. Cheers bud.


No problem Am! I had Nanolex Pro on the TT and it's pretty similar to Body Wrap, in my limited experience of the latter. Beading, sheeting, self-cleaning etc are all way better than any Collinite. 

Get it bought, you know you want to! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

AMAZING TURNAROUND………..WOW!!!! well done


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

That look pretty mean Jay, great job.

I keep looking at Scholl stuff, they have too many polishes and it gets complicated to me being dyslixic. 

Perhaps I should just get what you have used or can you recommend a good combo.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Interesting thoughts Alan i'm struggling to move away from waxes sadly! I've no idea why I just seem to love waxing. 

I think bodywrap deserves more respect. Sadly the whole "ipa surface" doesn't suit everyone. How many people have 100% correct paintwork?

Jay imo, although it's Black that's some of your best work. Looking so so well dude. Keep up the good work.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Slick and shiney *******!!!!!!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Interesting thoughts Alan..............


Not just thoughts Kev - I'll show you on Wednesday if I can make it. 

Alan W


----------



## OverTimeDetaile (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Jay, great work as always!

would you mind telling me what camera are you using?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome work as usual! Finally tried the body wrap and agree its fantastic!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic...


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice Jay Very nice indeed.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome stuff..... very impressive! :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing finish. great work


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys, as always it greatly appreciated.

***********************************************************************

Nice testimonial from client:thumb:

" Hi,

I don't often write testimonials because to be brutally honest I'm a perfectionist when it comes to my prized possessions and invariably the standards I set for myself are never met by others. This is partly because I expect other people to treat my possessions as if they were their own, which is an impossible goal in many ways, why would someone who is just being paid for a job, who makes a living from finishing one job and getting on to another, really care about something as much as you do?

Also until a couple of weeks ago I really did not regard detailing as much more than a "fancy polish". The notion that people would spend hundreds of pounds paying someone else to clean their car was pretty ludicrous. After spending some time researching paint correction and seeing some before and after photos around I started to think that maybe the polishing I had been used to doing myself wasn't quite good enough, and having just recently bought my car - a Porsche Cayman S - I felt I owed it to myself to see what all the fuss was about.

A friend of mine recently had his BMW M3 CS detailed and after telling me about the disappointment he had with his experience I was very apprehensive about finding the right person to do mine. It would seem that it's pretty much a lottery when it comes to finding a good detailer, you're entirely reliant upon testimonials, like this one, to guide you. Anyway, after some deliberation I settled on Gleaming Kleen ( http://www.gleamingkleen.co.uk) - they had a decent looking website and an impressive portfolio. A conversation with the main guy Justin reassured me that I was dealing with someone for whom detailing was more than just a job.

I say the above to set the scene really because after having picked up my car earlier tonight I'm well and truly a convert.

To say I'm pleased is a massive understatement. I thought that when I was polishing my car myself with Zymol etc that it looked as good as it could look, but after seeing the work in progress and the finished article I know I was in the dark all this time.

A massive thanks to Justin @ Gleaming Kleen, my new idol!"


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Beautiful polishing work on the paintwork, giving a cracking end finish. Wheel hubs a nice touch. Sheeting of the Wolf's reminds me of Zaino's sealants, decently fast for a sealant under a slow stream of water  I'd be interested to hear durability experiences of this product...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

the finish on the car is like glass, paint looks real wet.

Looks amazing, credit for your work.

One question guys, this paint, is the same as vw black magic paint, looks like the same paint to me in the pics, but i never seen black look so good on here.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Another stunning finish Jay, I always look forward to your write ups and am constantly impressed with your results :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jay fantastic work buddy! YouTube should have a repeat button so I don't have to manually restart every 1:42 seconds !



Dave KG said:


> Beautiful polishing work on the paintwork, giving a cracking end finish. Wheel hubs a nice touch. Sheeting of the Wolf's reminds me of Zaino's sealants, decently fast for a sealant under a slow stream of water  I'd be interested to hear durability experiences of this product...


Dave, Gordon has had a sample box of Wolf's for some time now... he's been hiding it from you :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results, got to love Wolfs Body Wrap... it's what I am using on my own car. :argie:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Beautiful polishing work on the paintwork, giving a cracking end finish. Wheel hubs a nice touch. Sheeting of the Wolf's reminds me of Zaino's sealants, decently fast for a sealant under a slow stream of water  I'd be interested to hear durability experiences of this product...


Thanks Dave

Ref the durability - have a few cars I tested it on 3 months ago and still going strong. As yourself looking to see how great the durability is and have been told you could easily get 6 months of protection. Very impressed with this product so I am looking forward to seeing how long it does last on cars that are used everyday



Trip tdi said:


> the finish on the car is like glass, paint looks real wet.
> 
> Looks amazing, credit for your work.
> 
> One question guys, this paint, is the same as vw black magic paint, looks like the same paint to me in the pics, but i never seen black look so good on here.


Thanks, not sure if same paint



alxg said:


> Another stunning finish Jay, I always look forward to your write ups and am constantly impressed with your results :thumb:


Thanks fella:thumb:



Wolf's Chemicals;2901976 said:


> Jay fantastic work buddy! YouTube should have a repeat button so I don't have to manually restart every 1:42 seconds !
> 
> Dave, Gordon has had a sample box of Wolf's for some time now... he's been hiding it from you :thumb:


Cheers Jesse:thumb:



MatrixGuy said:


> Stunning results, got to love Wolfs Body Wrap... it's what I am using on my own car. :argie:


Thanks Matrix


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Jay I love the after shots you do, the setting is great with the sheds n silo....:thumb:

what do you think of the wolfs nano products?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Jay I love the after shots you do, the setting is great with the sheds n silo....:thumb:
> 
> what do you think of the wolfs nano products?


Thanks:thumb:

Im not one to really rave about products or promote them but must say I am very impressed with all of the Wolfs products I have used - very easy to use and give excellent results:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

That is fantastic work


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

damn thats a fine finish! This has made me finally take notice of this body wrap stuff, thanks for posting!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow

Nice job Jay


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic work. Well done


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

BRUNBERG said:


> That is fantastic work


Cheers buddy:thumb:



magpieV6 said:


> damn thats a fine finish! This has made me finally take notice of this body wrap stuff, thanks for posting!


Thanks, and your welcome:thumb:



Showshine said:


> Wow
> 
> Nice job Jay


Thanks:thumb:



prokopas said:


> Fantastic work. Well done


Thank you:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have to say this thread impressed me alot , that is a stunning finish and correction work.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Heavenly said:


> I have to say this thread impressed me alot , that is a stunning finish and correction work.


Thanks Marc:thumb:


----------

